# Uber x in preferences has disappeared



## ShawnW (Aug 25, 2019)

Friday, the Uber x icon in Driving Preferences disappeared. The Uber eats delivery icon shows up—sometimes. The Uber x icon reappeared and disappeared the last three days, but hasn’t picked up any rides. I’ve spoken to tech help half a dozen times, uninstalled and reinstalled the app, force quit, even tried the app on another phone but with no luck. The Tech help tells me there’s no problem and I qualify for rides. Has anyone encountered this issue?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Are you able to see yourself on the pax app when you go online on the driver app?


----------



## ShawnW (Aug 25, 2019)

SinTax, my Uber reappeared and Gabe me a couple rides then disappeared again. I’m not seeing myself on the pax app.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

That happened too me last week. Only way I got fixed was going to the GLH in Tempe an I let an uber rep fix it. I tried the uninstall thing first a couple of times. It's been working ever since the GLH worked on it.


----------



## ShawnW (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks, Soildering. I located a GLH office. I’ll hit them up today.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Seeing as UberX is equal to operating at a loss.... consider it a blessing!


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope, not yet. Looks the situation is embarrassing you are facing. Restart your phone and then on again. Hope this could be helpful for you.


----------



## radianthealthandvitality (6 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> That happened too me last week. Only way I got fixed was going to the GLH in Tempe an I let an uber rep fix it. I tried the uninstall thing first a couple of times. It's been working ever since the GLH worked on it.


what did they do there at the GLH?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bro thats from 2019. Cant remember.it was not a big deal though. Dont even know if thete are any glh's anymore


----------



## radianthealthandvitality (6 mo ago)

Soldiering said:


> Bro thats from 2019. Cant remember.it was not a big deal though. Dont even know if thete are any glh's anymore


What did the tech do?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

radianthealthandvitality said:


> What did the tech do?


It was ignorance on my part. He showed me something I did not know but was not really messrd up.


----------

